# 70%? Really?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I heard it reported on NPR this morning, if I heard it correctly, that Almond Pollination in CA requires 70% of all the honeybee colonies in the US. Certainly they meant 70% of all of the Commercially Managed Colonies, not 70% of ALL. But, is that about right? 70%? Wow.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

There is more to pollinate out here than almonds. Japanese plums, cherries, blueberries and avocados all bloom during the same time and need bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I never thought of that. I guess crediting just one humongous crop is more sexy. More newsworthy. There's usually more than meets the ear, isn't there?


----------



## DBeeCooper (Apr 28, 2010)

In the Feb 2012 Bee Culture, Kim Flottum did some estimates and came up with about 1.5 million colonies would be needed for the 750K acres of almonds--2 per acre. And that is 58% of the 2.6 million hives in the USDA colony count data.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Depends on when you count. There would be far fewer than 2.6 million hives in February.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

The numbers work out roughly 1% of beekeepers have 99% of the bees...the non-commercial bees make up about 1% of the total, it's insignificant in the numbers of hives.

deknow


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Gee, I never thought I'd be in the one percent.  I hope Occupy Bee Street doesn't start coming around.

Are you sure about that Dean? Can you show me the data?


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Closer to 60%; 1.5-1.6 million colonies out of approximately 2.5-2.6 million estimated colonies in the US.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

deknow said:


> The numbers work out roughly 1% of beekeepers have 99% of the bees...the non-commercial bees make up about 1% of the total, it's insignificant in the numbers of hives.
> deknow


Are you suggesting that this is a bad thing? Perhaps, assuming your numbers are correct, it is more of a reflection of both how many people choose for their own reasons to keep only 1 or 2 hives and also how few people have any desire to keep bees commercially.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

1% of beekeepers have 99% of the bees...dont let that slip out otherwise there will be an occupy beeyard popping up everywhere.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

well for sure if occupy bee st happens it will be here in NY.

So we all know media is money driven and where else is the money in keeping bees for commercial folks??


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Those of us trying to run commercial operations are asking that same question! Show me the money!


----------

